# Doing it for DWED!



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, I will be running in the Bath Half Marathon on 11th March 2012 for the charity which some of you may know about called DWED - Diabetics with Eating Disorders. This is a small charity who really need funds to carry out vital work helping guide and support people through recovery from illnesses like diabulimia, which can have terrible consequences. Please visit their page to find out more, and the  blog I have started to record my training and stuff - or you can go immediately to my Justgiving page to part with your generous donations 

Really, every penny will be appreciated and put to good use, so if you can only spare a tiny amount you will be a little hero who runs alongside me every step of the way 

As an added incentive, if I achieve my target then there will be a special surprise which (in my opinion anyway!) will be just as heart-thumpingly scary as jumping off a platform over the Zambezi with a 40-year old elastic band tied to my ankles! 

Do it! Do it now! Really, if you would buy me a drink in the pub, then donate the price instead and I will be even more grateful. Thanks if you read this far


----------



## Dizzydi (Jan 10, 2012)

Just made a little donation for you x


----------



## imtrying (Jan 10, 2012)

Alan, this is so so so lovely of you. This has made my January reading this. I can't thank you enough, from someone who has benefitted from their help. 

It means a great deal and I know, as you say, that the girls will be over the moon and put every penny to good use. 

THANK YOU 

Forgot to add...I will be donating when I get paid at the end of the month


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Just made a little donation for you x



Thanks Di! It will be worth it to find out the surprise if I make the target! 



imtrying said:


> Alan, this is so so so lovely of you. This has made my January reading this. I can't thank you enough, from someone who has benefitted from their help.
> 
> It means a great deal and I know, as you say, that the girls will be over the moon and put every penny to good use.
> 
> THANK YOU



I was supposed to be running the Great South Run last October for them, but was waiting for a justgiving account to be set up and Jacq ran into a lot of bureaucracy. I met her in Brighton and heard all about the work they do. And of course, the very sad news about Sian  I will be running in her memory too.


----------



## imtrying (Jan 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I was supposed to be running the Great South Run last October for them, but was waiting for a justgiving account to be set up and Jacq ran into a lot of bureaucracy. I met her in Brighton and heard all about the work they do. And of course, the very sad news about Sian  I will be running in her memory too.



Oh I had no idea you'd planned it already! (don't know where I was for that one). 

But, it's great all the same. Jacq is amazing, and Sian is still very very sorely missed. 

I bet Jacq is jumping for joy that you're running for DWED and in Sian's memory


----------



## Persil (Jan 10, 2012)

I too will make a donation at the end of the month! As someone who is currently receiving help and support from a DWED volunteer, feel it is a very worthy cause! 

Good luck with the training, Alan. Will keep an eye out for blog posts and everything 

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

Persil said:


> I too will make a donation at the end of the month! As someone who is currently receiving help and support from a DWED volunteer, feel it is a very worthy cause!
> 
> Good luck with the training, Alan. Will keep an eye out for blog posts and everything
> 
> ...



Thank you Vicki, very much appreciated!


----------



## Persil (Jan 10, 2012)

Alan, I've tried to look at your blog to add it to my reading list, and a message pops up saying "this blog is open to invited readers only" 

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

Persil said:


> Alan, I've tried to look at your blog to add it to my reading list, and a message pops up saying "this blog is open to invited readers only"
> 
> Vicki
> xxx



Oops! Hopefully should work now


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 10, 2012)

_Have read this thread and what Northerner going to be doing for this worthy cause.I have self harmed through food and there was nowhere/one I could turn to in respect of my Diabetes until I chose to bite the bullet and post on this site. I had been on DWED site in the past and although they cater more for Type 1's I still felt that the work they do is vital to help people where services (NHS) are unable to for what ever reason.

I shall be making a donation and if anyone needs any further encouragement please just click on this link and read, I hope this helps you make your decision?_ http://www.diabeticswitheatingdisorders.org.uk/About-Us/In-Memory/

_I shall also be buying you a drink too Alan to wish you the very best of British_


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

cuisinequeen said:


> _Have read this thread and what Northerner going to be doing for this worthy cause.I have self harmed through food and there was nowhere/one I could turn to in respect of my Diabetes until I chose to bite the bullet and post on this site. I had been on DWED site in the past and although they cater more for Type 1's I still felt that the work they do is vital to help people where services (NHS) are unable to for what ever reason.
> 
> I shall be making a donation and if anyone needs any further encouragement please just click on this link and read, I hope this helps you make your decision?_ http://www.diabeticswitheatingdisorders.org.uk/About-Us/In-Memory/
> 
> _I shall also be buying you a drink too Alan to wish you the very best of British_



Thank you CQ   I have read that page and would urge everyone to read the messages about Sian and the wonderful work she did.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the surprise I hope that you get enough sponsorship so we find out what the surprise is.............


----------



## Persil (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Alan


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2012)

Brilliant Alan. Will the surprise be suitable for photographic evidence? Or would that not pass the censors?!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Brilliant Alan. Will the surprise be suitable for photographic evidence? Or would that not pass the censors?!



I'm saying nothing, but the amount raised is climbing almost as rapidly as my nerves!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

By the way, I have added an extra forum meet to the calendar for Bristol on March 10th as I will be staying there overnight for the run on Sunday (I won't be drinking!). And, of course, if anyone who lives locally would like to cheer me on and/or meet me before or after the race on Sunday (I will be drinking!) that would be great!


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 10, 2012)

Alan, you will not be alone on the Saturday 10th March..I just checked and I can get transport in and out of Bristol, but sorry cannot get transport to Bath on the Sunday

John


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2012)

Local enough for me but I think we have plans that weekend. Will check and find out.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Alan, you will not be alone on the Saturday 10th March..I just checked and I can get transport in and out of Bristol, but sorry cannot get transport to Bath on the Sunday
> 
> John



Excellent John! Shame about Sunday - can't Rosie fly you over?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Local enough for me but I think we have plans that weekend. Will check and find out.



It would be good to meet you Mike, if you can make it


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 10, 2012)

Just made a donation Alan - Good luck and a very worthy cause... and on my birthday as well...


----------



## cazscot (Jan 10, 2012)

Donated, good luck Alan .


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> Just made a donation Alan - Good luck and a very worthy cause... and on my birthday as well...





cazscot said:


> Donated, good luck Alan .



Thank you! Eek! That means I'm nearly a third of the way to my target...

sneaks away to raise target....


----------



## shiv (Jan 10, 2012)

Just donated. Will see what transport is like from London to Bath - if I can make it on the day I will, but no promises as yet!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

shiv said:


> Just donated. Will see what transport is like from London to Bath - if I can make it on the day I will, but no promises as yet!



Thank you Shiv! It would be fantastic if you can make it!


----------



## shiv (Jan 10, 2012)

?19 return, 1 hour 40 each way - just need to get the nod from the boyf and I'll be there!  (as long as you can make it to Portsmouth Half on Feb 12th!!  )


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

shiv said:


> ?19 return, 1 hour 40 each way - just need to get the nod from the boyf and I'll be there!  (as long as you can make it to Portsmouth Half on Feb 12th!!  )



Wow, fantastic! I will definitely be there in Portsmouth shiv! How's your training going? There's only a month to go!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jan 10, 2012)

I get paid on 28th so will add my dosh then. I truly believe in the charity also and only wish I had known about it/it was set up during the 7years I struggled with insulin omission. 

It is nice to know that there is somewhere people can go nowadays. It is however, truly shocking that despite the rising numbers in such cases that there is no official name or service provided by NHS...

(Alan, can you PM me to remind me to donate if I have forgotten and not actioned by 3rd Feb!!!)


----------



## shiv (Jan 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Wow, fantastic! I will definitely be there in Portsmouth shiv! How's your training going? There's only a month to go!



I know  not very well to be honest, had a rough couple of months with what I suspect is mild depression, so really struggling with the training. But determined to do it, so writing the past week off and starting again this week - I'll probably end up walking half of it...but at least I'll do it!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

shiv said:


> I know  not very well to be honest, had a rough couple of months with what I suspect is mild depression, so really struggling with the training. But determined to do it, so writing the past week off and starting again this week - I'll probably end up walking half of it...but at least I'll do it!



I've had similar ups and downs Shiv - the best thing to do is to just intend to really enjoy it and don't worry about it. My most difficult half was in The Hague three months before I was diagnosed and I shudder to think what my levels were like at that time. I finished it though, and it was still a fantastic feeling. The trick I've found if you feel you've undertrained is not to set off too fast, try to keep going as long as you can without stopping, then just jog/walk and sprint past the comedy ducks in the last 100 metres!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> I get paid on 28th so will add my dosh then. I truly believe in the charity also and only wish I had known about it/it was set up during the 7years I struggled with insulin omission.
> 
> It is nice to know that there is somewhere people can go nowadays. It is however, truly shocking that despite the rising numbers in such cases that there is no official name or service provided by NHS...
> 
> (Alan, can you PM me to remind me to donate if I have forgotten and not actioned by 3rd Feb!!!)



Thank you Suze  I was really shocked when Jacq told me about it and the work the charity do to help people find the right care in a system that (very surprisingly, or maybe not) doesn't have the right sort of linked-up care that is needed.

Don't worry - I won't let you forget!


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to say you're an inspiration Alan  xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> Just wanted to say you're an inspiration Alan  xx



I'll try to remember that when I'm pounding the cold streets of Bath whilst you're in a nice warm restaurant enjoying birthday treats!


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I'll try to remember that when I'm pounding the cold streets of Bath whilst you're in a nice warm restaurant enjoying birthday treats!



I'll know how that feels when I do my Fun Run in August - need all the help I can get.... plus I'll be thinking of you when I'm sitting in a warm restaurant having birthday cake....  x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> I'll know how that feels when I do my Fun Run in August - need all the help I can get.... plus I'll be thinking of you when I'm sitting in a warm restaurant having birthday cake....  x



Remind me when your run is in August? Is it close to your diagnosis day? What a day that will be to celebrate!


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Jan 11, 2012)

Great cause Alan, and i know you will do well 

Made a donation.

See you in oxford.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

ypauly'snurse said:


> Great cause Alan, and i know you will do well
> 
> Made a donation.
> 
> See you in oxford.



Thank you! See you soon!


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 11, 2012)

Come on guys, lets try and hit his target before the end of this month. Its for a good cause, and a great man.  I'll make an offer, if you all hit that target by the end of January, I will add another ?10.

John.


----------



## vince13 (Jan 11, 2012)

Just added a "widow's mite".


----------



## FM001 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll add a contribution to this worthy cause next week if that's ok Northerner.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

vince13 said:


> Just added a "widow's mite".



Thank you Faith!  You lot are determined to find out what the 'special surprise' is, aren't you!  

Today's blog entry has now been written and published 

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/dark-in-park.html


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Off to do the do now Alan - well done again.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Off to do the do now Alan - well done again.



Thank you very much Lucy, over half way there now - in fact more, with the gift aid! 



Northerner said:


> Today's blog entry


----------



## imtrying (Jan 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Thank you Suze  I was really shocked when Jacq told me about it and the work the charity do to help people find the right care in a system that (very surprisingly, or maybe not) doesn't have the right sort of linked-up care that is needed.
> 
> Don't worry - I won't let you forget!



I went to my diabetes team for help, eventually after suffering for years. They were very supportive and wanted to offer me counselling with their counsellor specifically for diabetics and eating, but they'd just had their funding pulled. I really felt for the DSN who really wanted to help me. I went to my drs instead to get referral but he just asked me why I thought my eating and diabetes were linked...as if I was mad. I went back to my DSN and it was then she had met with Jacq from DWED and so she was able to put me in contact with them. 

Often professionals see lots suffering with diabulimia and just treat them as if they were bulimic - which very often doesn't work. You need professionals who understand that the diabetes and eating disorder and/or insulin ommission are all connected. 

This is such a serious condition and people need to understand this is very real, and very dangerous. The support from DWED given to people suffering is life changing, and saves lifes. 

I would also like to say thank you from me personally to everyone who has donated. I still benefit from their support and services. 

I've also been pleasantly shocked by the number of people who also seem to have some experience of diabulimia and the number of people willing to support the cause - it is absolutely fantastic. 

and now I'll stop as I'm making myself cry!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

I echo everything you say Katie. And I too am overwhelmed by the generosity of people - in less than 24 hours I am already up to 52% of my target


----------



## imtrying (Jan 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I echo everything you say Katie. And I too am overwhelmed by the generosity of people - in less than 24 hours I am already up to 52% of my target



I think you should 'up' your target!!


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 11, 2012)

It's inevitable that diabetics, of any variety, will have a strange and distorted relationship with food, since we are forced to deny certain things, eat others when we don't want and assess it as if it were a 'medicine'.

I'd never heard of DWED until last year, or of diabulimia, but it didn't surprise me that many suffer with it. Well done Katie for getting the help and well done to DWED and to Alan, for giving people the support they need.

Rob


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 11, 2012)

Alan....Just read your blog about your run, I'm worn out after that journey 

The generosity comes not only for the charity, but for a popular and well liked friend to us all.

Best wishes
John.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Alan....Just read your blog about your run, I'm worn out after that journey
> 
> The generosity comes not only for the charity, but for a popular and well liked friend to us all.
> 
> ...



Thank you John  You'd better have a bit of a lie down now!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 11, 2012)

Just wanted to give this one a bump so that it stays near the top. 

A great cause and, as Rob says, not one that people who have had diabetes for _donkeys years_ will necessarily have heard of.

Well done Alan for your efforts - spaniels and all!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Just wanted to give this one a bump so that it stays near the top.
> 
> A great cause and, as Rob says, not one that people who have had diabetes for _donkeys years_ will necessarily have heard of.
> 
> Well done Alan for your efforts - spaniels and all!



Haha! Thanks Mike  Very annoyed with my BG levels though! What's all this about exercise helping BG? When I got up I was 4.4, had one slice of Burgen with 6 units novorapid and two hours later I'm 8.2 - not a bad number to start my run on. However, when I get back I'm 10.8, and now, six hours after injecting I'm 8.8! I don't think it's my lantus because I actually had a hypo on that last night (a 3.8). Perhaps it's because I'm recovering from a cold and the running caused extra stress. 

p.s. now getting perilously close to having to reveal the surprise


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Are you running in an outift?.....or without one!


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Donated! Good luck Alan. If I get one of the jobs I have applied for in the next few weeks I will donate another ?10, keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

Natalie123 said:


> Donated! Good luck Alan. If I get one of the jobs I have applied for in the next few weeks I will donate another ?10, keep your fingers crossed



Thank you Natalie, very kind of you  I hope you get the job you want most (especially now I have a vested interest! )


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jan 11, 2012)

Very best of luck from Millie and me


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hee hee, I really want this one too. It sounds great but I don't want to get my hopes up just yet.


----------



## CarolK (Jan 11, 2012)

Just made donation,  I too had not heard of this before. I read Sians page and it is heartbreaking. Good luck Alan


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> Very best of luck from Millie and me



Thank you so much, both of you! 



Natalie123 said:


> Hee hee, I really want this one too. It sounds great but I don't want to get my hopes up just yet.



Whyohwhyohwhy did I make that promise?  I've only got 30% to go and there are three pledges for the end of the month! And it hasn't been a day yet!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

CarolK said:


> Just made donation,  I too had not heard of this before. I read Sians page and it is heartbreaking. Good luck Alan



Thank you Carol  It is heartbreaking, but it also illustrates what a wonderful young woman she was and how much people loved her.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> p.s. now getting perilously close to having to reveal the surprise



And no bottling out now and pretending that it was 'running in an amusing hat' all along...

We want the *real* surprise


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> And no bottling out now and pretending that it was 'running in an amusing hat' all along...
> 
> We want the *real* surprise



I can't escape it Mike! The 'special surprise' is fully detailed in a brown paper envelope and locked in my solicitor's safe! Unless I reveal the surprise within 24 hours of achieving my target it will be released to the world's media! 

whyohwhyohwhyohwhy...


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 11, 2012)

You're not....

Lord Lucan ??? 

Rob


----------



## rhall92380 (Jan 11, 2012)

Happy to support you - and the charity

Richard


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 11, 2012)

I did come across this article which a former suffer explains very well.  She has written a book on the subject.


http://www.diabetesmine.com/2012/01/diabulimia-a-powerful-memoir.html


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> I did come across this article which a former suffer explains very well.  She has written a book on the subject.
> 
> 
> http://www.diabetesmine.com/2012/01/diabulimia-a-powerful-memoir.html



What a coincidence that it has today's date!


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 11, 2012)

Thats great that you are doing this so thank you Alan. 

DWED is an awesome organisation. I had the pleasure of working with Sian for a short time, and she is sorely missed. 

If my car makes it through MOT tomorrow then I will donate, if it needs work doing then I will try after pay day


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

sofaraway said:


> Thats great that you are doing this so thank you Alan.
> 
> DWED is an awesome organisation. I had the pleasure of working with Sian for a short time, and she is sorely missed.
> 
> If my car makes it through MOT tomorrow then I will donate, if it needs work doing then I will try after pay day



Thank you Nikki  I decided I had to try and do something after talking to Jacq in Brighton, so thank you for introducing her to me  Hope the car makes it through with flying colours!


----------



## HelenM (Jan 11, 2012)

Will donate Alan,(another end of the month.. we had to pay out a  small fortune to get our windscreen wipers working before coming back to France the other day
 I wanted to do my LM for DWED  but they hadn't gained charitable status at the time.
I remember trying to find a UK source of help for someone a few years ago. There just wasn't anything.


----------



## am64 (Jan 11, 2012)

i too need to balance my finances ....so will contribute ?10 at end of month ...would appreciate a reminder tho x 
i hadnt heard of this charity but have also been a secret bulimic for years ...probably cos i ate cos my sugars were low then felt very sick 1-2hrs after would thro up ...since dx it has been alot better ...off for a read up of all the links 
ps if they ever want to set up a charity shop i would love to run one for a charity like that x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

HelenM said:


> Will donate Alan,(another end of the month.. we had to pay out a  small fortune to get our windscreen wipers working before coming back to France the other day
> I wanted to do my LM for DWED  but they hadn't gained charitable status at the time.
> I remember trying to find a UK source of help for someone a few years ago. There just wasn't anything.



Thank you Helen  Yes, as I said earlier I was going to do the GSR last October but didn't think that people would donate as readily to Paypal, which was the only method at the time. There was then quite a delay with bureaucracy with justgiving which meant I didn't think there would be time to raise much. Mind you, I'm 70% of the way now in just a day! You can run with me in spirit!


----------



## am64 (Jan 11, 2012)

bumping this for all you night owls


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2012)

am64 said:


> i too need to balance my finances ....so will contribute ?10 at end of month ...would appreciate a reminder tho x
> i hadnt heard of this charity but have also been a secret bulimic for years ...probably cos i ate cos my sugars were low then felt very sick 1-2hrs after would thro up ...since dx it has been alot better ...off for a read up of all the links
> ps if they ever want to set up a charity shop i would love to run one for a charity like that x



Sorry am, I must have missed this when I was responding to Helen's 

Thank you, I have a few pledges now for the end of the month - really didn't expect so many to donate so quickly at this time of the year! Glad to hear that your health has improved since diagnosis. You are the queeen of Charity Shop management, they would do very well!


----------



## am64 (Jan 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sorry am, I must have missed this when I was responding to Helen's
> 
> Thank you, I have a few pledges now for the end of the month - really didn't expect so many to donate so quickly at this time of the year! Glad to hear that your health has improved since diagnosis. You are the queeen of Charity Shop management, they would do very well!



bless you x remember the end of month reminder tho ..hahaa


----------



## pippin (Jan 12, 2012)

Worthy cause without doubt with added thanks to Alan


----------



## AJLang (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like we're very close to finding out what the special surprise is


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 12, 2012)

Should I look away now Alan??


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2012)

pippin said:


> Worthy cause without doubt with added thanks to Alan



Many thanks to you and your Dad pippin 



AJLang said:


> Looks like we're very close to finding out what the special surprise is



Perilously close! 



lucy123 said:


> Should I look away now Alan??



Full sensory deprivation is recommended!


----------



## Katieb (Jan 12, 2012)

Just donated to this very worthy cause Alan.The very best of luck to you, you are a true inspiration to us all! Thankyou! Katiex


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2012)

Katieb said:


> Just donated to this very worthy cause Alan.The very best of luck to you, you are a true inspiration to us all! Thankyou! Katiex



Thank you Katie! I'm sure they will be thrilled that so many people are being so generous and that it is raising a lot of awareness too! 

I think I can relax though, with a whole ?25 to go before I reach my target I think my secret is safe


----------



## Katieb (Jan 12, 2012)

Ha ha!!! Can't wait!! Katiex


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wish someone had 25 squids to throw at a good cause. 

Pity it's not lottery night 

Rob


----------



## Julia (Jan 12, 2012)

So close to your target! As someone has already mentioned think you'll have to increase it!
Good luck though and congratulations for raising awareness and money for such a worthy cause. 
Loved the blog post! I'm training for the Manchester marathon in April and all my running is in the dark at the moment too, and I'm a country bumpkin so no streetlights for me (got to love the high-vis with built in flashing red light on back coupled with decent head torch). Good luck with the training!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2012)

Julia said:


> So close to your target! As someone has already mentioned think you'll have to increase it!
> Good luck though and congratulations for raising awareness and money for such a worthy cause.
> Loved the blog post! I'm training for the Manchester marathon in April and all my running is in the dark at the moment too, and I'm a country bumpkin so no streetlights for me (got to love the high-vis with built in flashing red light on back coupled with decent head torch). Good luck with the training!



I will increase it once the current one gets reached - never too sure what to set as an initial target as you don't want to be over-ambitious! Mind you, I didn't think I would be so close to revealing my secret so soon!

I remember years ago running around Southampton Common by moonlight and seeing what looked like two alien green lights darting randomly around in the distance. Was getting a bit worried as I got nearer, then realised it was tow black labradors with green flashing collar lights on! Had never seen them before! 

Best of luck with your training for the marathon!


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 13, 2012)

I can't let this disappear of the bottom of the threads, so I have moved it up, anyway I want to see what this surprise is, only another ?20 to find out 
I don't know why I'm pushing this, just remembered I promised another ?10 if he reached his target by the end of the month


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> ...I don't know why I'm pushing this, just remembered I promised another ?10 if he reached his target by the end of the month



I thought you were my friend! 

Just written a new blog post at:

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/getting-old-and-decrepit.html


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 13, 2012)

Loving the blog Alan and you have just inspired me. Feeling a bit sorry for myself at the moment as not well and can't play tennis or run this week. I think I will sit on the bike and pedal easily to some lovely tunes - not steps though!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Loving the blog Alan and you have just inspired me. Feeling a bit sorry for myself at the moment as not well and can't play tennis or run this week. I think I will sit on the bike and pedal easily to some lovely tunes - not steps though!



I might go for Shakira next time (so to speak!)  

 94% now


----------



## AJLang (Jan 13, 2012)

No changing the target until we know what the surprise is...........I've got some difficult stuff to work on for work at the moment so checking whether the surprise has been revealed is turning into my highlight for the day  I can't believe that it's only ?20 until we know!!!!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow only ?15 to go!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

I've never been called the highlight of the day before (but maybe all that is about to change....)


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 13, 2012)

Tempting to add another fiver but I'll let the suspense build ! 

Rob


----------



## AJLang (Jan 13, 2012)

It's very tempting isn't it Rob!  I nearly added extra money today just to find out what the surprise is.......but I guess we have to wait.....but then again patience has never been a strength of mine  Northerner must be getting very worried


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 13, 2012)

I've got my suspicions what it might be, but I'm sure I'm completely wrong.

Rob


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 13, 2012)

It is now ?250 Alan.

Maisie.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 13, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> It is now ?250 Alan.
> 
> Maisie.


 
Well done Maisie !! 

Rob


----------



## AJLang (Jan 13, 2012)

Well done Maisie!!  Now Northerner has to tell us what his surprise is........where are you Alan??!!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh god I hope I am wrong with my guess at what it is!

Alan - have you ran off?


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 13, 2012)

My guess involves him remaining clothed ! 

I'll bet yours doesn't !!  

Rob


----------



## margie (Jan 13, 2012)

My guess is the surprise is there is no surprise - though that would certainly disappoint a lot of people.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

OK, do I *have* to tell you?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

Northerner said:


> OK, do I *have* to tell you?



Sorry, I meant to add, Maisie thank you so much for your generous donation  

But, do I have to tell you?


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh YES !!! 

Rob


----------



## AJLang (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes you do have to tell......we are all waiting to find out what the surprise is


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> Oh YES !!!
> 
> Rob





AJLang said:


> Yes you do have to tell......we are all waiting to find out what the surprise is



OK, well apparently in last year's Bath Half Marathon there was a man from the RNLI who ran it in his 'work clothes' - a pair of speedos!  

Now that you've absorbed that image imagine this - I'm going to go one _*better*_, because I'm going to be running......


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

...as...


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 13, 2012)

Fantastic!!! I am definitely going to try and come and watch.
Do you need some frilly knickers?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Fantastic!!! I am definitely going to try and come and watch.
> Do you need some frilly knickers?



I do, as it happens! 

OMG! Did I just commit myself to that? In nearly 30 years of running events I have never run in costume, ever! I just hope it's not toooo chilly on the day!


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 13, 2012)

From serious competitor to fun runner in one fell swoop ! 

Your pink tights will keep you warm. 

Rob


----------



## AJLang (Jan 13, 2012)

This is so funny.  We must have photos.......lots of them.........and a full scale version to take to events


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

AJLang said:


> This is so funny.  We must have photos.......lots of them.........and a full scale version to take to events



I can see I'm going to be held to this, aren't I?


----------



## am64 (Jan 13, 2012)

YES !!!!!! HAHAHAHA >>>>if i get anything in that can help your costume cause ...it will be on the way to you asap !!!
 how about any folk who can make the bristol meet / the run ... also dress up with buckets to support him !! and Northe ask duk for a full 2 page spread in balance to promote the DWED ! and the forum of course ! heee


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

am64 said:


> YES !!!!!! HAHAHAHA >>>>if i get anything in that can help your costume cause ...it will be on the way to you asap !!!
> how about any folk who can make the bristol meet / the run ... also dress up with buckets to support him !! and Northe ask duk for a full 2 page spread in balance to promote the DWED ! and the forum of course ! heee



(In the style of Arnie)

'I want your Wand, your wig and your wings...!' 

A friend has donated a colourful dress which was too big for her, but I can just about squeeze into - hoping to lose a few pounds before the big day! Not sure whether it's an advantage to keep the man-boobs or work at losing them and get some chicken fillets in - should be cooked by the finish line!


----------



## slipper (Jan 13, 2012)

Man boobs would be a definite asset at this stage.


----------



## am64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Northerner said:


> (In the style of Arnie)
> 
> 'I want your Wand, your wig and your wings...!'
> 
> A friend has donated a colourful dress which was too big for her, but I can just about squeeze into - hoping to lose a few pounds before the big day! Not sure whether it's an advantage to keep the man-boobs or work at losing them and get some chicken fillets in - should be cooked by the finish line!



see what magic i may be able to do xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

slipper said:


> Man boobs would be a definite asset at this stage.



I'm only an 'A' cup, they may disappear anyway during training 



am64 said:


> see what magic i may be able to do xxx



Not a Fairy Godmother are you by any chance?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 13, 2012)

D Fairy eh?! Now that is something I think *everyone* will want to see!


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jan 13, 2012)

Love this! I have been trying to read this thread but my internet is being a PITA just now so kept cutting off....I was dying to find out the secret thing, lol!

I will donate when I get paid too at the end of this month, so keep bumping this thread up!

I came across DWED when I was googling many things like mad when I was diagnosed, and read Sian's story then - so, so tragic and then upon reading the other stories on there too, I am so angry there is no proper multi disciplinary care in place for these people. 

Such a good cause, you are an inspiration Alan.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2012)

lauraw1983 said:


> Love this! I have been trying to read this thread but my internet is being a PITA just now so kept cutting off....I was dying to find out the secret thing, lol!
> 
> I will donate when I get paid too at the end of this month, so keep bumping this thread up!
> 
> ...



Thank you laura, I won't let you forget!  Agree with you about DWED - thank goodness they are there to turn to. An absolute tragedy about Sian 

I hope that, now the secret is out, I'm going to reach my new target - who wouldn't pay to see the Diabetes Fairy suffering the gruelling 13.1 miles of the Bath Half Marathon?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2012)

A HUGE thanks to everyone who has helped me reach my initial target! It really does mean a lot to me and I am sure it means even more to all the people you will be helping with your generosity 

I have now increased my target so it would be fantastic if people could help me achieve it. Feel free to badger your friends, Facebook or Tweet the link and laugh about what a fool I am to agree to don the garb of our nemesis, The Diabetes Fairy!  Spread the word about DWED, so that hopefully anyone who might be struggling and feeling they have nowhere to turn can make contact and get the help they need. 

I have been spurred on in my training by all your lovely support, and it is certainly what kept me going this cold and frosty morning - new blog post up now! 

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/cold-and-frosty-morning.html


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> I can't let this disappear of the bottom of the threads, so I have moved it up, anyway I want to see what this surprise is, only another ?20 to find out
> I don't know why I'm pushing this, just remembered I promised another ?10 if he reached his target by the end of the month



Hope you don't mean the new target John, I kept my part of the bargain!


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hope you don't mean the new target John, I kept my part of the bargain!



And I have kept my part of the bargain also, I have just donated the extra ?10 as promised for reaching the ?250 target.

John.


----------



## am64 (Jan 14, 2012)

..no wings and or tiara yet ..but got a small trianglar pink fringed beach wrap ...not a tutu but in reserve might save your modesty in a pink leotard


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> And I have kept my part of the bargain also, I have just donated the extra ?10 as promised for reaching the ?250 target.
> 
> John.



Thank you John, I really appreciate it


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks once again for all your support folks. You can see that I am doing my part - there is a new blog entry up at:

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/core-blimey.html


----------



## JacqfromDwed (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Alan, and everyone on the forum. I just wanted to say hello, to introduce myself, I'm Jacq and I'm the founder of DWED. Reading through these messages has made me cry like a baby, I can't thank you enough for supporting our charity, it really does mean the absolute world to me and all of our members. As a baby charity money is very difficult to come by so every penny is appreciated more than we could say. And thank you so much for reading Sian's memorial and helping her legacy live on. Alan, I'm def going to try nd make it to the finish line, that's a photo oppertunity I could never miss!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

JacqfromDwed said:


> Hi Alan, and everyone on the forum. I just wanted to say hello, to introduce myself, I'm Jacq and I'm the founder of DWED. Reading through these messages has made me cry like a baby, I can't thank you enough for supporting our charity, it really does mean the absolute world to me and all of our members. As a baby charity money is very difficult to come by so every penny is appreciated more than we could say. And thank you so much for reading Sian's memorial and helping her legacy live on. Alan, I'm def going to try nd make it to the finish line, that's a photo oppertunity I could never miss!!!!



Hehe! Hi Jacq, you're very welcome to the forum  I'm a little alarmed at the number of people who wish to record the event for posterity!  Only kidding, it would be magic if you could come along, I have a feeling that I might need all the support I can get!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 15, 2012)

am64 said:


> .. might save your modesty in a pink leotard



Oh goodness!!

I am loving the blogs Alan - keep them coming and very well done on the training so far - the park looks lovely for the runs.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Oh goodness!!
> 
> I am loving the blogs Alan - keep them coming and very well done on the training so far - the park looks lovely for the runs.



It is a very lovely park You can follow the river out for about a mile and a half, then come back through the opposite side of the park on the way back. I have various other routes I can tag onto it for longer runs, but it's usually my starting point because it gets me straight away from the roads ) There are hundreds of swans and ducks, and it's great seeing the little ones in the breeding season


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

Gah! Why didn't I choose to run as this instead?


----------



## AJLang (Jan 15, 2012)

You can't change your costume however hard hard you try........I hope that you've got a wand


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

AJLang said:


> You can't change your costume however hard hard you try........I hope that you've got a wand



You're right, I'd probably be far too hot in that (brrrrrr!!!!) I'll be keeping tight hold of my wand!


----------



## teapot8910 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hehehe Alan you nearly made me spit my tea out!

I've donated, tweeted and FB'd your page and i think you're over ?300 now 

Going to go have a look at the new blog, looks like it'll be good reading


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

teapot8910 said:


> Hehehe Alan you nearly made me spit my tea out!
> 
> I've donated, tweeted and FB'd your page and i think you're over ?300 now
> 
> Going to go have a look at the new blog, looks like it'll be good reading



Thank you, thank you, thank you!  Looks like there's no backing out now! 

Hope you like the blog


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

New blog post, hurdling spaniels 

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/hurdling-spaniels.html


----------



## imtrying (Jan 16, 2012)

hahahaha just seen your side of the bargain Alan!! That's brilliant! 

I have a suggestion for next time (I know, I know, you haven't done this one yet lol)...but how about setting different costumes for different donation levels....so if the top one is what everyone wants to see you running in, everyone has to donate more!! 

Can't believe how well this is all doing....amazing! 

Good luck with the training Alan. Haven't forgotten to be donating at the end of the month when i get paid either.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

Katie, much as I like your idea, I shudder to think what this lot would have me wearing (or not) if they had a hand in it! 

It would be interesting to hear people's suggestions though (as long as they are printable! )


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 16, 2012)

Another good blog today Alan - well done!  So funny about hurdling the spaniels but I do know what you mean.

On my run yesterday everyone seemed to be opening car doors (I didn't hurdle them mind). They seemed to just open them and get out and leave them open, completely ignorant of the lung bursting gasps coming from the beetroot red woman cruising towards them!  I did run around them but I am sure if I added the cars up it would be at least an extra 1/2 mile!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Another good blog today Alan - well done!  So funny about hurdling the spaniels but I do know what you mean.
> 
> On my run yesterday everyone seemed to be opening car doors (I didn't hurdle them mind). They seemed to just open them and get out and leave them open, completely ignorant of the lung bursting gasps coming from the beetroot red woman cruising towards them!  I did run around them but I am sure if I added the cars up it would be at least an extra 1/2 mile!!



That is so annoying - and can be dangerous if they just open them in your path as you are running towards them. Whatever pace you are doing, you can't just stop, and there's not always space to run round them - car doors are wider than you might imagine  

The worst one I had was a few years ago when I was moving pretty fast down a hill in wet conditions and some idiot just came straight out of a car showroom carpark without looking to see if anyone was on the pavement. I tried to stop and ended up skidding down on my knee which got pretty badly torn up and prevented me from running for over a month. I'm sure cyclists have similar problems with inconsiderate motorists too


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2012)

Fantastic! I am now at 70% of my new target!  The appeal has only been going a week, thank you so much to everyone who has donated or pledged to donate, I know that Jacq is over the moon with the support the charity has received!

There's a new blog post up now, with a little bit of news...! 

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/does-my-bum-look-big-in-this.html


----------



## imtrying (Jan 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Fantastic! I am now at 70% of my new target!  The appeal has only been going a week, thank you so much to everyone who has donated or pledged to donate, I know that Jacq is over the moon with the support the charity has received!
> 
> There's a new blog post up now, with a little bit of news...!
> 
> http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/does-my-bum-look-big-in-this.html



what was your initial target Alan? I see you've upped it to ?500 now, but can't remember what you set originally!

I haven't forgotten I'm donating when I get paid!


----------



## imtrying (Jan 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Katie, much as I like your idea, I shudder to think what this lot would have me wearing (or not) if they had a hand in it!
> 
> It would be interesting to hear people's suggestions though (as long as they are printable! )



haha, well they couldn't be too bad, as you'd need to be able to be photographed and printed in Balance so people may have to have an official *and*an alternative list lol


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2012)

imtrying said:


> what was your initial target Alan? I see you've upped it to ?500 now, but can't remember what you set originally!
> 
> I haven't forgotten I'm donating when I get paid!



My original target was ?250 Katie  Amazing to see that I am well on the way to doubling it!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2012)

Out for a training run this morning before break of dawn (still waiting for that, actually - very dull out there!) so a new blog entry about my exertions 

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/dreich.html

Total is up to ?360 now - there may be a preview of 'the outfit' if I get to ?500!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2012)

I've just got my copy of Balance today and there is an article in it about diabulimia - what a coincidence! DWED get a little mention at the end of the article, although the person in the case study relates how she has raised money for Diabetes UK, rather than DWED. Whilst there's certainly nothing wrong in that, I chose DWED for my charity as I know the money goes directly to helping people who have this particular problem - I'm a little uncertain how much of DUK's funds go to helping individuals in this area. 

p.s. I will put up a review of this issue of Balance tomorrow, when I have read it!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well done Alan on the extra distance today - and overcoming the urge to walk - I know that feeling well

I am sure you will meet your ?1000 goal, and even if you don't you have done terribly well so far.

I am hoping to get a run in tomorrow - but it won't be nothing like yours!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Well done Alan on the extra distance today - and overcoming the urge to walk - I know that feeling well
> 
> I am sure you will meet your ?1000 goal, and even if you don't you have done terribly well so far.
> 
> I am hoping to get a run in tomorrow - but it won't be nothing like yours!



Thanks Lucy, hope you manage to get your run in  It's been a rest day for me today, so just a short entry in today's blog:

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/get-thee-behind-me-laa-laa.html


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha Ha Alan - just the thought of you running alongside a teletubbie tickles me!

Being 1/3 of the way there with your distance already - I really don't think you need to worry. Good to see you are being sensible with the training though - and I am learning from you!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Ha Ha Alan - just the thought of you running alongside a teletubbie tickles me!
> 
> Being 1/3 of the way there with your distance already - I really don't think you need to worry. Good to see you are being sensible with the training though - and I am learning from you!



Thanks Lucy! Just got back from my run so there will be another blog entry soon


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2012)

New blog post now up, with a late-breaking news snippet at the end! 

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/good-morning-mrs-mallard.html


----------



## AJLang (Jan 20, 2012)

Hooray you can now post a post of you in the Fairy outfit.......you know you want to!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Hooray you can now post a post of you in the Fairy outfit.......you know you want to!!



There will be no sneak previews until I have passed my new target!  I will say this though, I need bigger boobs!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 20, 2012)

But you know friends are always honest Alan - so why not a sneak preview and then you can adjust according to our comments.

Best start pressing your hands together in front of you and start chanting:
'I must I must improve my bust'.


----------



## pippin (Jan 20, 2012)

Alan your blog is excellent, really enjoying reading it and laughing even when I am feeling a bit low and don't think I can laugh! I have just set up my other iPhone with an rss reader for dad (first steps into tech lol) and added the feed to your blog which he loves. Keep going and if you need any pink things I have a selection maybe even a handbag  

We like the way you add your reading before and afer the run.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2012)

pippin said:


> Alan your blog is excellent, really enjoying reading it and laughing even when I am feeling a bit low and don't think I can laugh! I have just set up my other iPhone with an rss reader for dad (first steps into tech lol) and added the feed to your blog which he loves. Keep going and if you need any pink things I have a selection maybe even a handbag
> 
> We like the way you add your reading before and afer the run.



Thank you pippin, I'm pleased you and your Dad are enjoying reading it!  It's good for me too, as it forms a useful diary of my training that I can look back on in years to come, when I grow up 

I'm avoiding pink because that is more associated with cancer, so my 'outfit is silver and white with a long, bright-blue wig - need to get an Alice band to keep the hair out of my eyes though, and keep the thing on my head. Only thing I'm short of now is a wand!


----------



## pippin (Jan 20, 2012)

Maybe we could get you a sweatband from Sweaty Betty as they do funky colours  non slip ones instead of an Alice band lol don't have a wand but could ask the sock fairy for hers as she visits this house quite a lot to take a sock!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 20, 2012)

pippin said:


> Maybe we could get you a sweatband from Sweaty Betty as they do funky colours  non slip ones instead of an Alice band lol don't have a wand but could ask the sock fairy for hers as she visits this house quite a lot to take a sock!



A sweatband is a better idea, why didn't I think of that? Possibly because I've never dressed as a fairy before!  Perhaps I could ambush the tooth fairy when she comes to visit one of the kids down the street?


----------



## pippin (Jan 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> A sweatband is a better idea, why didn't I think of that? Possibly because I've never dressed as a fairy before!  Perhaps I could ambush the tooth fairy when she comes to visit one of the kids down the street?


 LOL *huge smiles*


----------



## schmeezle (Jan 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> There will be no sneak previews until I have passed my new target!  I will say this though, I need bigger boobs!


My share is in the hat.....up to 380.....one step closer to the sneak preview. Good luck Alan!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2012)

schmeezle said:


> My share is in the hat.....up to 380.....one step closer to the sneak preview. Good luck Alan!



That's brilliant Brian, really appreciated - thank you!  Oh dear, better get shaving my legs then!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Oh dear, better get shaving my legs then!



Wax them Alan and I will add another tenner - I want proof though - action photos!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Wax them Alan and I will add another tenner - I want proof though - action photos!!



Sorry Lucy, that's a line I don't intend to cross! Nice try though!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sorry Lucy, that's a line I don't intend to cross! Nice try though!



Ha Ha - just a thought Alan. You get a much better finish you know!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 21, 2012)

Shame I would have sponsored another tenner for the waxing as well


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well Alan - thats a good offer?  It doesn't hurt much - honest!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 21, 2012)

Alan, are you still talking to us???!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Alan, are you still talking to us???!!!!



Haha! Yes, of course!  There'd actually be little point in waxing my legs, I am not a hirsute individual by any stretch of the imagination. One of the reasons there's be no point in me participating in Movember, because it would take about a decade for me to grown any facial hair discernible from more than a metre away (my dad's the same!). That's probably also a reason why I might make an exceptionally pretty and convincing Diabetes Fairy - hope I don't get any propositions on the way round!


----------



## margie (Jan 21, 2012)

There are other ways to remove hair on legs - I know someone who used to use tweezers, then there is cream (smells aswful or used to) and then there are pads which can only really be described as sanding disks - I suspect that they are not recommended for people with diabetes.

Sorry - that was a bit of a random post.

Edit - I see my post is a bit redundant


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2012)

margie said:


> There are other ways to remove hair on legs - I know someone who used to use tweezers, then there is cream (smells aswful or used to) and then there are pads which can only really be described as sanding disks - I suspect that they are not recommended for people with diabetes.
> 
> Sorry - that was a bit of a random post.



I have chosen to cover up what hair I have on my legs with a fetching pair of stockings


----------



## AJLang (Jan 21, 2012)

I felt so guilty about teasing you about the waxing I just had to make another donation......I'm so impressed with what you're prepared to put up with to raise funds for DWED.  As I've always had problems with my weight I just feel myself so fortunate that I didn't have a eating disorder.  Now for another fundraising attempt - we could have a sweepstake as to how many propositions you do get on the way round  I think if you the fairy outfit is as good as in your avatar then you will get three propositions.................I'm running now because I get attacked by the diabetes fairy wand


----------



## AJLang (Jan 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I have chosen to cover up what hair I have on my legs with a fetching pair of stockings



OMG you're not going to wear a suspender belt are you????!!  My mind boggles.  Actually you've just reminded me of the time that my dad dressed up in a mac with nothing but underwear and suspenders underneath (or something similar)............it was for a charity carnival


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2012)

AJLang said:


> OMG you're not going to wear a suspender belt are you????!!  My mind boggles.  Actually you've just reminded me of the time that my dad dressed up in a mac with nothing but underwear and suspenders underneath (or something similar)............it was for a charity carnival



Thank goodness it wasn't for his usual night down the pub with his mates!  

No, the stockings are the 'hold-up' type and come to just above my knees - hey! You're getting all my secrets out of me!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2012)

AJLang said:


> I felt so guilty about teasing you about the waxing I just had to make another donation......I'm so impressed with what you're prepared to put up with to raise funds for DWED.  As I've always had problems with my weight I just feel myself so fortunate that I didn't have a eating disorder.  Now for another fundraising attempt - we could have a sweepstake as to how many propositions you do get on the way round  I think if you the fairy outfit is as good as in your avatar then you will get three propositions.................I'm running now because I get attacked by the diabetes fairy wand



Aw, thank you Amanda, that really is very kind of you  

As for the propositions, I'm going to try and blend in with some (genuine) girl fairies so I'm a bit less conspicuous...do you think it will work? 

p.s. laughed at your comment on the donation!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I suppose for the laugh you have given us and the stockings I should donate again too - I will do it later today Alan.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Well I suppose for the laugh you have given us and the stockings I should donate again too - I will do it later today Alan.



Thank you Lucy! 

I have been for a run this morning, so have written a new blog entry - managed 10k this morning! 

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/up-up-and-away.html


----------



## pippin (Jan 22, 2012)

Good news Alan my friend is going to donate tomorrow  sent her the link to your blog to read. Next month we will donate more as your blog is better than buying a newspaper! Really pleased as she doesn't even have diabetes in the family.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2012)

pippin said:


> Good news Alan my friend is going to donate tomorrow  sent her the link to your blog to read. Next month we will donate more as your blog is better than buying a newspaper! Really pleased as she doesn't even have diabetes in the family.



That's wonderful news pippin! Thank you very much, and to your friend too, I'm pleased you are all enjoying the blog


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 23, 2012)

Haven't forgotten your extra tenner Alan - bare with me as not too well today. Will post it this week sometime.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Haven't forgotten your extra tenner Alan - bare with me as not too well today. Will post it this week sometime.



No rush Lucy, thank you - I hope you are feeling much better soon 

No run today, but a vexing question occupying my thoughts  

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/whos-that-girl.html


----------



## AJLang (Jan 23, 2012)

Having read Alan's blog today I think it would be an absolutely excellent idea for him to test out his full running outfit at the Oxford meet.  He would then be checking it out for comfort amongst a supportive group of people (who will hopefully have cameras so that the photos can be posted on here)


----------



## Northerner (Jan 23, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Having read Alan's blog today I think it would be an absolutely excellent idea for him to test out his full running outfit at the Oxford meet.  He would then be checking it out for comfort amongst a supportive group of people (who will hopefully have cameras so that the photos can be posted on here)



Apparently there's an ancient statute that forbids anyone from Yorkshire dressing as a fairy in Oxford, so I will have to suppress the urge


----------



## AJLang (Jan 23, 2012)

Flip I was hoping that I was the only one who knew that bit of legislation


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh Alan -  my sides are splitting!  IF you ever need to be bailed out....


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Oh Alan -  my sides are splitting!  IF you ever need to be bailed out....



Everyone seems to find this running as the Diabetes Fairy very amusing, but I'll have you know it's a very serious business! If I complete the race with my wand intact then I will automatically be inducted into the Guild of Fleet Fairies, with a special badge and certificate! 

Thanks for the extra donation Lucy


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Dont forget the makeup too Alan.
Make up can be very expensive so if you want us to club together and send you some of our 'mistakes' eer sorry nice makeup I am sure we could all do that - couldn't we folks?  

I have some lovely pink eyeshadow you would like!

Dont forget to do your nails too!

A fairy should always strive to look her best!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Dont forget the makeup too Alan.
> Make up can be very expensive so if you want us to club together and send you some of our 'mistakes' eer sorry nice makeup I am sure we could all do that - couldn't we folks?
> 
> I have some lovely pink eyeshadow you would like!
> ...



Lucy, I wouldn't even know where to start with putting make-up and nail-varnish on and I doubt I will get my own dressing room and make-up artist at the start, amongst the other 10,000 runners! It did cross my mind and I had a brief look at stage make-up on amazon, but I think that, logistically, things will be difficult enough at the start. Anyway, with my fresh, natural complexion and superb bone structure I am sure I will be fine without extra embellishment


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice try Alan - but whats wrong with putting it on before you leave for the race!!!  You need to get more in touch with your feminine side to be a really good fairy!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't you worry Alan Lucy and I will guide you about everything you need to know.

All good fairies wear sparkly pink nail varnish - and you could put that on the day before.  I'm sure that I could also find you some lovely blue eyeliner to highlight your eyes (works if you have blue or brown eyes).  Beginning to wish that I could get to Bath to watch you run.

Don't forget that you said that you would show us you wearing the outfit when you achieved your next target!! (just in case you'd forgotten)


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 24, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Don't forget that you said that you would show us you wearing the outfit when you achieved your next target!! (just in case you'd forgotten)



....and that is not too far away at all now - anyone else going to sponsor Alan so we can all get a peep!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha! Don't twist my words Amanda - I said I would give a 'sneak preview' of the outfit - I didn't say I would be wearing it! 

I _*knew*_ I should have gone for the lumberjack outfit!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Haha! Don't twist my words Amanda - I said I would give a 'sneak preview' of the outfit - I didn't say I would be wearing it!
> 
> I _*knew*_ I should have gone for the lumberjack outfit!



Alan!!! Would you like me to give the newspapers and tv a call?


----------



## AJLang (Jan 24, 2012)

Lucy we are going to find ourselves the first people thrown off of the forum!!!  Northerner please, please, pretty please don't ban us from the forum


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Lucy we are going to find ourselves the first people thrown off of the forum!!!  Northerner please, please, pretty please don't ban us from the forum



Don't worry, I think a more appropriate punishment would be for you both to be next in line to run as the Diabetes Fairy in a half marathon!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 24, 2012)

ha ha Sorry but got a dodgy hip so I can't run otherwise I would love to (NOT!!!)  I'll ask Susie if she wants to dress up as a fairy and run the half marathon


----------



## AJLang (Jan 24, 2012)

I asked Susie......she put her paws over her ears and muttered "sausages"


----------



## Northerner (Jan 24, 2012)

AJLang said:


> I asked Susie......she put her paws over her ears and muttered "sausages"



Probably trying to block out the horror of the picture of me in that costume, poor wee soul - sorry Susie!


----------



## imtrying (Jan 27, 2012)

I just took you up to 90% of your target Alan  paid this morning, donation by lunch time!

Just a nudge to those that were waiting for pay day...I know this thread has been hidden the past few days - I nearly forgot! 

Good luck Alan!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

imtrying said:


> I just took you up to 90% of your target Alan  paid this morning, donation by lunch time!
> 
> Just a nudge to those that were waiting for pay day...I know this thread has been hidden the past few days - I nearly forgot!
> 
> Good luck Alan!



Thank you very much Katie, very much appreciated! I got an email from Jacq this morning and she is very excited by how lovely and generous everyone is being, so thanks to you all!!

I have just published a new post in my blog:

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/dainty-and-wall.html


----------



## AJLang (Jan 27, 2012)

just bumping this up because there is only ?15 to go before the sneak preview


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh Alan - you made me laugh with the running tights because I do know exactly what you mean - I am always embarassed when I wear mine with my tree trunks but have to say they look a damn sight better than hubby would look in them. He still runs in running joggers or shorts - the tights would just be too much with his slim legs!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Oh Alan - you made me laugh with the running tights because I do know exactly what you mean - I am always embarassed when I wear mine with my tree trunks but have to say they look a damn sight better than hubby would look in them. He still runs in running joggers or shorts - the tights would just be too much with his slim legs!!



Well, at the time I weighed 8st wet through, am now over 11st!


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll do this over the weekend, as been paid now! :-D


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow! Thanks everyone for helping me reach my new target so quickly - you are all really lifting the hearts of the people involved with DWED and giving me a massive boost at the same time! 

There's a rumour going round that The Diabetes Fairy has been spotted and I might be able to release some candid shots on my blog tomorrow - watch out for details!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 29, 2012)

Never has a blog been so awaited


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Never has a blog been so awaited



Hehe! I have had a great idea, but really not sure if I will have the courage to carry it out


----------



## am64 (Jan 29, 2012)

as promised have just donated x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2012)

am64 said:


> as promised have just donated x



Thank you my dear!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lucy123 sits tapping her watch - anyone seen a fairy?  They promised they would make an appearance today - been sat up waiting since 1 minute after midnight!!!


----------



## imtrying (Jan 30, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Lucy123 sits tapping her watch - anyone seen a fairy?  They promised they would make an appearance today - been sat up waiting since 1 minute after midnight!!!



I'm waiting, I'm waiting!! It's like waiting for Santa!!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 30, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Lucy123 sits tapping her watch - anyone seen a fairy?  They promised they would make an appearance today - been sat up waiting since 1 minute after midnight!!!



Breaking news a fairy was arrested in the local park at silly o'clock this morning and is now under lock and key


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2012)

imtrying said:


> I'm waiting, I'm waiting!! It's like waiting for Santa!!!



The wait is over...

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/iron-lady.html


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 30, 2012)

Northerner said:


> The wait is over...
> 
> http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/iron-lady.html



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
See what you mean about those legs!!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 30, 2012)

Northerner said:


> The wait is over...
> http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/01/iron-lady.html



Wow Alan you look like a proper fairy


----------



## shiv (Jan 30, 2012)

Alan - brilliant - everyone in the office thinks you are a hero


----------



## AJLang (Jan 30, 2012)

This is hilarious and well worth the wait - you won't need to run you'll be able to fly


----------



## pippin (Jan 30, 2012)

I have just laughed so much.....Alan you have made my day! Didn't think I could smile ATM excellent rss feed!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> See what you mean about those legs!!!





Pumper_Sue said:


> Wow Alan you look like a proper fairy





shiv said:


> Alan - brilliant - everyone in the office thinks you are a hero





pippin said:


> I have just laughed so much.....Alan you have made my day! Didn't think I could smile ATM excellent rss feed!



Hehe! Glad you all find it funny!  There may be more candid glimpses of The Fairy as she goes about her daily business in the future, so watch this space...


----------



## ypauly (Jan 30, 2012)

All I can is is.........................










...............................I would


----------



## vince13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry Alan but I don't believe it's YOU - show your face  !!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2012)

ypauly said:


> All I can is is.........................
> 
> 
> ...............................I would



I was worried I might look too pretty!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 30, 2012)

With those legs, would you be known as Fairy Humbug?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> With those legs, would you be known as Fairy Humbug?



bah!


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think the hand/arm is hiding the red lipstick and bright blue eyeshadow.  Tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> I think the hand/arm is hiding the red lipstick and bright blue eyeshadow.  Tell me I'm wrong!



That would be wrong...so wrong!


----------



## Barb (Jan 31, 2012)

With that white ensemble and what looks suspiciously like a halo, I think you should change your title to the diabetic angel. Brilliant stuff, and all in a fairy good cause.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2012)

Right, it's the end of the month so I am expecting a flood of donations from all the good people who pledged they would donate when the end of the month came!


----------



## pippin (Feb 5, 2012)

As promised another addition towards your goal.
Had problems going from the link on your blog, the one here worked fine. Tried blog link aqain still had problems but in the 3rd time it worked (just incase the blog link needs to be checked although it might just be my browser on my iPad) 

Ok blog link is working again. 

The fairy made my mind up


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 5, 2012)

How are you coping with the training and the snow Alan?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 5, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> How are you coping with the training and the snow Alan?



We haven't had any snow here Lucy - hope it stays that way!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 5, 2012)

pippin said:


> As promised another addition towards your goal.
> Had problems going from the link on your blog, the one here worked fine. Tried blog link aqain still had problems but in the 3rd time it worked (just incase the blog link needs to be checked although it might just be my browser on my iPad)
> 
> Ok blog link is working again.
> ...



Many thanks to you and your Dad pippin, special hugs today as you remember your Mum {{{pippin and her Dad}}}


----------



## lauraw1983 (Feb 7, 2012)

Done! Finally sat at a computer long enough and remembered to do this while there - good luck! x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2012)

lauraw1983 said:


> Done! Finally sat at a computer long enough and remembered to do this while there - good luck! x



Thank you Laura, it really is appreciated!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2012)

Apologies for things going a little quiet for a while. The Fairy incurred an injury (what felt like a cracked rib, making walking painful, although more likely just a pulled muscle), which was followed up by a bad cold and sore throat. Everybody say, *'Poor Diabetes Fairy!'*

Anyway, as a little incentive (or maybe not!) for anyone who might wish to donate to the cause, I have managed to snap a couple more candid shots of the Fairy. If I can reach ?700 by Sunday, (that's only ?35 away!) I might let you see them


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 10, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I can see I'm going to be held to this, aren't I?



Yes you are mate...

I'll try and be there to cheer you on!


----------



## AJLang (Feb 10, 2012)

*Poor Diabetes Fairy!*

Hope you are feeling much better now


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2012)

brightontez said:


> Yes you are mate...
> 
> I'll try and be there to cheer you on!



That would be great Tez 



AJLang said:


> *Poor Diabetes Fairy!*
> 
> Hope you are feeling much better now



Thank you!


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 11, 2012)

Poor Diabetes Fairy. Get well soon - you can't fly with a cracked rib!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Poor Diabetes Fairy. Get well soon - you can't fly with a cracked rib!



Thank you! I was out for a flight this morning 

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/02/perils-of-prominent-proboscis.html


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 11, 2012)

_Poor little fairy could do with a rub down with an oily kipper me thinks!

Wishing a speedy recovery and good luck for the target _


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hubby and I both loved reading the blog this morning Alan! Please keep them coming and hope the nose and rib are much better soon


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Hubby and I both loved reading the blog this morning Alan! Please keep them coming and hope the nose and rib are much better soon



Glad you are enjoying it! Rib is fine now, nose still in shock at the cold weather!


----------



## Newtothis (Feb 12, 2012)

You are such an inspiration Alan - very very very proud to know you (keyboard buddy) and proud of what you are doing.... If you ever want to go into policitics - I'd vote for you...Amanda xx 

_Go Alan, Go Alan, Go Alan......._


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> You are such an inspiration Alan - very very very proud to know you (keyboard buddy) and proud of what you are doing.... If you ever want to go into policitics - I'd vote for you...Amanda xx
> 
> _Go Alan, Go Alan, Go Alan......._



Thank you Amanda, very kind of you  I wouldn't have to wear a dress would I?


----------



## Newtothis (Feb 12, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Thank you Amanda, very kind of you  I wouldn't have to wear a dress would I?



Only if you want to


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> Only if you want to



Look out for my next blog entry


----------



## Newtothis (Feb 12, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Look out for my next blog entry



That's a deal... xx


----------



## imtrying (Feb 13, 2012)

hope you're recovering well Alan 

Have you managed to get out again yet?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2012)

imtrying said:


> hope you're recovering well Alan
> 
> Have you managed to get out again yet?



Yes, went out on Saturday, you may have missed this:

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/02/perils-of-prominent-proboscis.html

Went out again this morning, but not written up yet


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2012)

Northerner said:


> ...Went out again this morning, but not written up yet



Now written up! 'Clothes Maketh the Man' 

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/02/clothes-maketh-man.html


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ooh eck - I was ever so worried when I first started reading your blog - but yes your comments are very true - I may even dress the hubby in a dress tonight to see if its a squeeze or not - well I might try - I doubt he will go for it!


----------



## imtrying (Feb 14, 2012)

great blog Alan....started by making me chuckle and then very thought-provoking.

I'd be out in the outfit sooner though - I'd be scared in the light!!!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2012)

A bit of R&R for The Fairy:

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/02/bit-of-r-and-r.html


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 14, 2012)

All I could think of was what a lovely pair of legs - not a bit of cellulite in sight!
Bet thats got folks rushing to read your blog!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 14, 2012)

Did you go into the shop dressed like that to buy the goodies?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Did you go into the shop dressed like that to buy the goodies?



It did raise a few eyebrows!


----------



## AJLang (Feb 15, 2012)

I love the photo


----------



## imtrying (Feb 16, 2012)

my biggest concern is that from some of those pics in his blog, I fear Alan has better legs than me!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2012)

imtrying said:


> my biggest concern is that from some of those pics in his blog, I fear Alan has better legs than me!



They are magnificent, it has to be said!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2012)

Managed 8.6 miles this morning! Only 3 weeks to go, so if anyone is planning on sponsoring me it would be great if you could do it before the event - I need all the support I can get! 

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/02/circuit-of-city.html


----------



## vince13 (Feb 19, 2012)

There was an item on the local news last week, Alan, about the yellow signs they are putting up around Bath which have to be up 6 weeks before the Event the Council said, so they can warn people about not leaving their cars parked on the route (evidently they can tow the cars away and do - even though the signs are huge and everywhere to be seen, some people still don't move their cars in time).

Anyway the Great and the Good of that fair City are complaining about the mass of yellow signs around - it is spoiling it for tourists evidently !! Can you believe it - they want people to come and run the marathon don't they ?  "Small minded" covers it so far as I am concerned - it's only for 6 weeks out of season after all !!

I love the outfit by the way.......


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Faith - as you say it's hardly peak tourist season anyway is it? I almost went for a trial run in the outfit ths morning, but seeing as I had a long run planned decided against it - going to have to do it soon though!


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 19, 2012)

Just been looking at the associated blog Alan.  Well worth a read.
I do hope you can get a few more contributions, only three weeks to go folks.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2012)

cherrypie said:


> Just been looking at the associated blog Alan.  Well worth a read.
> I do hope you can get a few more contributions, only three weeks to go folks.



Thank you cherrypie, glad you enjoyed reading the blog


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2012)

Long run this morning - over 10 miles! Fundraising has slowed, it would be great if I could achieve my target over the next couple of weeks - race is two weeks today! 

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/02/blood-sweat-and-fears.html


----------



## vince13 (Feb 28, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Long run this morning - over 10 miles! Fundraising has slowed, it would be great if I could achieve my target over the next couple of weeks - race is two weeks today!
> 
> http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/02/blood-sweat-and-fears.html



Just bumping this one up again - come on, you who haven't donated, Alan's making a fool of himself for a good cause and it's the end of the month so pay day ?  Please help get him to that wonderful target !! (and yes I have put my money where my mouth is - along with a good many others !).


----------



## AJLang (Feb 29, 2012)

Susie is keeping her paws crossed that you reach your target.  I've got everything else crossed


----------



## RissyKay (Feb 29, 2012)

Well done!! I have donated as I think it is very kind of you to do this =D


----------



## Northerner (Feb 29, 2012)

RissyKay said:


> Well done!! I have donated as I think it is very kind of you to do this =D



Thank you - very much appreciated!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 29, 2012)

Eek! I've been asked to do an interview by the Southampton Daily Echo - and they want pictures!


----------



## AJLang (Feb 29, 2012)

That is very funny


----------



## vince13 (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh good Lord !  Alan will be charging for autographs now that he's REALLY  famous !!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Eek! I've been asked to do an interview by the Southampton Daily Echo - and they want pictures!



Lol Alan show them a leg and keep them in suspense (suspenders)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 29, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Lol Alan show them a leg and keep them in suspense (suspenders)



I'm just worried about the deluge of fan mail from adoring women that is bound to follow!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2012)

Eek! Not long to go now, and typically I've picked up a bug. BG levels have shot up from around 5.5 7-day average to 7.7. Hopefully, I will have got through the worst of it by Sunday!

Thought people might be interested in reading the excellent newsletter from DWED:

http://www.dwed.org.uk/files/Newsletter_issue9feb.pdf

Lots of interesting articles about the charity and people, plus a great article about gastroparesis, and one about my run


----------



## AJLang (Mar 6, 2012)

I hope that you feel better very soon and have a great run


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2012)

AJLang said:


> I hope that you feel better very soon and have a great run



Thanks Amanda, and thanks for all your tremendous support!  The bug has probably jeopardised my hopes of a win


----------



## Northerner (Mar 6, 2012)

As the Fairy has a bit of a cold at the moment, she's not been running but decided to take advantage of the nice weather and get a bit of digging done in the garden


----------



## AJLang (Mar 6, 2012)

Very funny!! Are you sure that it is you under that hair and not an imposter?


----------



## Newtothis (Mar 6, 2012)

Wish I had your legs.. good luck for the weekend - well proud of you Amanda xx


----------



## AJLang (Mar 9, 2012)

Love the latest photo. All the best with your run


----------



## FM001 (Mar 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> As the Fairy has a bit of a cold at the moment, she's not been running but decided to take advantage of the nice weather and get a bit of digging done in the garden





Wonder what your neighbours think


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2012)

toby said:


> Wonder what your neighbours think



They're campaigning to get me thrown off the street!


----------



## gail1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Northerner said:


> They're campaigning to get me thrown off the street!



you could come live at the bottom of my garden


----------



## delb t (Mar 9, 2012)

good luck with your run and thanks for your advice so far


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, good luck Alan.  Well done you, proud of you.  Hope you are feeling reasonably ok and manage to get through, and hope you have a lovely time in Bristol tomorrow.  Not brave enough to travel that far just yet.....!
Tina


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you Gail, delb and Tina, I will try to do you proud!  Currently trying to make sure I have all my tickets, medications, running outfit components (it's more complicated than you might think!), 'normal' clothes maps, phone numbers, timetables, gadgets, snacks - think that's it!


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh it won't matter if you don't have room for the 'normal clothes!'


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 9, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow Alan - hope it goes well and you get lots of publicity for the cause 

Knighthood in the post...


----------



## Newtothis (Mar 10, 2012)

Good luck Alan - well proud of you. Amanda xx


----------



## Persil (Mar 10, 2012)

Good luck, Allan! Can't wait to hear all about it 

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2012)

Alan all the best good luck xx


----------



## gail1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Good Luck ....


----------



## trophywench (Mar 10, 2012)

Well one thing about it, my 16yo grandson will sympathise with Alan regarding the actual difficulty of concealing a pair of fairy wings in a carrier bag as you go about your normal daily routine prior to the Event.

They had a school disco last night which was Fancy Dress and you had to go as a character from a book.  So some of them went as the cast of Cinderella.

All lads.  All Rugger players, Tim is over six feet, with size 11 feet and a six-pack to die for.

Did I mention that they didn't include any of the male characters?

He was the Fairy Godmother.  (just Cinders, FG, WSM and 2 US.)

His mother said last week as he was putting his costume together - it comes to something when your son (body, not face or stance LOL) looks better in a dress than you ever did?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 10, 2012)

Bumping up in the hope that some last minute sponsorship comes in for this worthy cause.
Alan has reached 88% of his goal thanks to all the donations so far which is fairy good.


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 10, 2012)

The 'Just Giving' link is not working - it hasn't been all day long.  Don't know if there is anything anyone can do about it?


----------



## cherrypie (Mar 10, 2012)

You can access it here Sally.
https://www.justgiving.com/DoingItForDWED


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Wondering who managed to arrange for Kate Bush to be on TV as a boost to Alans moral this evening

Hope you managed to watch it in the hotel Alan

We will be thinking of you tomorrow

Xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 11, 2012)

A misty start in the South West. Alan was saying yesterday how hot he gets running in the outfit (100% nylon ), especially the wig. 

Hope it goes well today Alan. Will keep an eye on the local news in case you get any coverage!


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 11, 2012)

Have just made another small donation - come on everyone - just a little bit more to get Alan to his target.  

He's certainly doing something I could never contemplate doing, and choosing to step outside of his own comfort zone (though I think secretly he's enjoying the cross dressing bit ) to go in fancy dress, he really does deserve our support.  It would be fantastic to get him to his target.

GO ALAN, GO!!!


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 11, 2012)

The mist has burned off now and the sun has broken through, its going to be a hot one for the Bath Half Marothon runners, so good luck Alan, hope it goes well for you.

John.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 11, 2012)

_Hope he is doing well or I want me money back!  

Sending a big shout out to you Alan and really our thoughts are with you today and glad it's tuned out nice.

You're a trouper Alan and we are so grateful for the challenge you are facing today but most of all....._

*You're our winner!*


----------



## am64 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Hope he is doing well or I want me money back!
> 
> Sending a big shout out to you Alan and really our thoughts are with you today and glad it's tuned out nice.
> 
> ...



haha you beat me too it saz ....DITTO ...to above !!


----------



## AJLang (Mar 11, 2012)

Alan now only needs ?50 to achieve his target.  well done Northener


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 11, 2012)

*He only needs ?30 Now!


Come on people Dig deep it's for a great cause*


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2012)

*I did it!*

Hi guys, just a quick note to say I finished in one piece = absolutely dripping wet from perspiration (fairies don't sweat!), but had great support all the way round 'Come on fairy!'

Far too hot, but I really felt sorry for the guy in the lion outfit!

And I wasn't last, although much slower than I'd hoped - but enjoyed it 

Full report late tomorrow or maybe Tuesday


----------



## AJLang (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done Alan


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hi guys, just a quick note to say I finished in one piece = absolutely dripping wet from perspiration (fairies don't sweat!), but had great support all the way round 'Come on fairy!'
> 
> Far too hot, but I really felt sorry for the guy in the lion outfit!
> 
> ...



That's absolutely brilliant Alan a huge congratulations i have so much admiration for you xx look forward to hearing all about it


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done Alan


----------



## vince13 (Mar 11, 2012)

We KNEW you would make it OK - well done young fellow !


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done. Hope you can get a good long soak in a nice hot bath. In Bath. 

Rob


----------



## Newtothis (Mar 11, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hi guys, just a quick note to say I finished in one piece = absolutely dripping wet from perspiration (fairies don't sweat!), but had great support all the way round 'Come on fairy!'
> 
> Far too hot, but I really felt sorry for the guy in the lion outfit!
> 
> ...



Well done Alan and you know what they say 'fairies don't sweat but they GLOW'. You are truly an inspiration to us all. Great job..you should be very very proud of yourself...Go Alan; Go Alan; Go Alan....xx


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 11, 2012)

Fantastic Alan, well done!  Have been thinking about you all day and checking in on here regularly.  Go and enjoy a well deserved pint or two now!

Look forward to hearing all about it.

Tina


----------



## Sazzaroo (Mar 11, 2012)

*Our Hero well done Alan!

Would like to propose Northerner the next Hero of the month who will second that?*


----------



## Persil (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done, Allan!!

And I will second him as hero of the month, 100% 

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## pippin (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done  knew you would do it but still worried lol so pleased! It's easy to donate but you did the hard work with all the weeks of preparation (not forgetting getting your wings....) and to actually run the full course, wings included you really are the star of the day. Hope your target is exceeded soon

Thank you for the blog/photo updates we enjoyed this event from the comfort of our home.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done Alan, you are a super star


----------



## margie (Mar 11, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> *Our Hero well done Alan!
> 
> Would like to propose Northerner the next Hero of the month who will second that?*



I think most of the forum would like to second that.  We can create a thread but not in the right place - I think only Northerner can create threads in the hero and heroine section - I just checked and I can't...

Well done Alan - you must be shattered - hope you can now have a good long rest.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow look at that Alan's target has been reached as well.

Fantstic round of applause for all the sponsors who dug deep into their pockets and Alan for doing all the hard work.


----------



## pippin (Mar 11, 2012)

My vote for hero of the month


----------



## HelenM (Mar 11, 2012)

> Wow look at that Alan's target has been reached as well



That's great, any more for a fantastic cause?

Definitely a hero.


----------



## slipper (Mar 11, 2012)

Great job, well done that fairy


----------



## Katieb (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, well done Alan, so very proud of you! You are an asbsolute trooper! RESPECT! Katiexx


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 11, 2012)

...sniff...sniff... so proud....sniff


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 11, 2012)

Brilliant!

London Marathon next then!?!


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done to my adopted brother, he put a lot of hard work into this project, and I join all the others in supporting the call for the award of "HERO OF THE MONTH".

Some of you know that I have difficulty walking. To show what sort of man Alan is, inspite of needing to get back to his hotel to organise himself and rest for the run, on Saturday night after the meet, he walked with me in the 
oposite direction to where he was going, just to make sure I got to the taxi rank ok, what a guy. thanks Alan.

John.


----------



## traceycat (Mar 11, 2012)

very well done alan


----------



## fencesitter (Mar 11, 2012)

Congratulations Alan! Looking forward to the full report (no holds barred)


----------



## imtrying (Mar 12, 2012)

well done Alan - on completing, and for reaching your target 

You've done us all very, very proud. 

Thank you.


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations Alan - hope the make up stayed on for you !!

Update and pictures asap please x


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 12, 2012)

Well done Alan!! Definitely Hero of the Month!  Hope you're recovering & not too sore! xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for all your wonderful support, and for being so generous in sponsoring me. It choked me up to come back and see that you'd all helped me to reach (and surpass!) my target!  The page will accept donations for another two months, if anyone was waiting to see if I'd go through with it 

I'll write up a report on my blog and hopefully get it posted today, with some pictures (of someone who looks vaguely like me, but with pain and suffering etched across his fairy face! )


----------



## vince13 (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad to hear you survived the event - looking forward to seeing the photos and hearing your version of the race.  We tried to look out for a fairy on the SW news but you didn't feature - there was a lion and a few other oddities but no fairy ! Boo !!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2012)

Finally managed to put together a blog post about the run, interspersed with random pictures taken at various points around the course  It's a bit of an epic!

http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/03/fairy-glimpses.html


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Finally managed to put together a blog post about the run, interspersed with random pictures taken at various points around the course  It's a bit of an epic!
> 
> http://doingit4dwed.blogspot.com/2012/03/fairy-glimpses.html



Fantastic blog northy x


----------



## lauraw1983 (Mar 15, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant Alan, well done!


----------



## Julia (Mar 15, 2012)

Fantastic - congratulations! Amazing bloods too!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Fantastic blog northy x





lauraw1983 said:


> Absolutely brilliant Alan, well done!





Julia said:


> Fantastic - congratulations! Amazing bloods too!



Thanks folks!  Yes, Julia, I was highly impressed by my total guesswork!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 15, 2012)

Fantastic run and blog Alan. Well done.
May I ask what you will be going dressed as next year?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Fantastic run and blog Alan. Well done.
> May I ask what you will be going dressed as next year?



Any suggestions?


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 15, 2012)

I really enjoyed reading your blog Alan, brilliant.  I am so very pleased you reached your target, in fact I remember you started with a lower target, then increased it as the sponsorship rolled in.  Well done you, something to be really proud of.

Do you have loads of aches and pain now, or have you recovered well?

So when, where, and who are you raising money for next time???

Tina


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> I really enjoyed reading your blog Alan, brilliant.  I am so very pleased you reached your target, in fact I remember you started with a lower target, then increased it as the sponsorship rolled in.  Well done you, something to be really proud of.
> 
> Do you have loads of aches and pain now, or have you recovered well?
> 
> ...



Thanks Tina  I'm more or less recovered now - I went out for a short run yesterday and am planning a longer one tomorrow, don't want to lose the impetus! 

I think I would really like to raise money for the Life For a Child charity:

http://www.idf.org/lifeforachild/the-programme


----------



## Barb (Mar 16, 2012)

Great achievement. Great blog.

QUOTE=Dizzydi;348515]Fantastic blog northy x[/QUOTE]


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2012)

Barb said:


> Great achievement. Great blog.



Thanks Barb 

No-one has noticed the fundamental wardrobe malfunction with my costume yet. Any guesses?


----------



## gail1 (Mar 16, 2012)

well done Alan great blog


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Barb
> 
> No-one has noticed the fundamental wardrobe malfunction with my costume yet. Any guesses?



No it's driving me mad though trying to work it out x


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like a fabulous run there Alan, well done! Had a good read of your blog, it's great!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2012)

whiskysmum said:


> Looks like a fabulous run there Alan, well done! Had a good read of your blog, it's great!



Thanks Gill, and Gail 



Steff said:


> No it's driving me mad though trying to work it out x



It's something I didn't know about myself until I got back home...! 

There's a clue in this picture:


----------



## AJLang (Mar 16, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Barb
> 
> No-one has noticed the fundamental wardrobe malfunction with my costume yet. Any guesses?



Was it the missing socks?


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 16, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Gill, and Gail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your wings are upside down ??


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Was it the missing socks?



No, I was wearing the socks, but had to roll them down in the latter part of the race as they were cutting off the circulation to my calves!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Your wings are upside down ??



You got it!  I looked at the bag the costume came in for the first time and realised that you were supposed to wear the wings 'moth' style - flatish and pointing down - instead of 'butterfly' style, pointing up! 

You clearly know a lot about this sort of thing Di!


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 16, 2012)

Northerner said:


> You got it!  I looked at the bag the costume came in for the first time and realised that you were supposed to wear the wings 'moth' style - flatish and pointing down - instead of 'butterfly' style, pointing up!
> 
> You clearly know a lot about this sort of thing Di!



No just a good old guess - my first thought - might have been you tucked your dress into your pants, but obviously not looking at the picture lol


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> No just a good old guess - my first thought - might have been you tucked your dress into your pants, but obviously not looking at the picture lol



I think they look better butterfly-stylee


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2012)

Ah nice one di can chill now lol


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 16, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I think they look better butterfly-stylee



They do for sure and no one noticed lol


----------



## vince13 (Mar 16, 2012)

Loved the blog, Alan.  It doesn't sound as if it was easy for you on the Race Day but you have, yet again, triumphed and given us a good story to read too.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2012)

vince13 said:


> Loved the blog, Alan.  It doesn't sound as if it was easy for you on the Race Day but you have, yet again, triumphed and given us a good story to read too.



Thanks Faith, I'm glad you enjoyed it  I've put you down to run as Milly the Mole next year, hope that's OK?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2012)

Just had a telephone interview for the Southampton Daily Echo  Not sure when it will be published, but hopefully might raise awareness a bit more and possibly some more donations


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 20, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Just had a telephone interview for the Southampton Daily Echo  Not sure when it will be published, but hopefully might raise awareness a bit more and possibly some more donations



Ooh best wing forward for a photo?  Lets hope more donations come from it.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Ooh best wing forward for a photo?  Lets hope more donations come from it.



Yes, I sent them a couple of pictures and he said they would probably use one of them  Luckily, it's a bit like Clark Kent/Superman - no-one will know it's me as I go about my daily business!  Unfortunately, he couldn't tell me when it might be printed but said he would look out for it appearing and let me know.


----------

